# Xmas/New Year sales - when do they tend to begin?



## Blushbaby (Nov 2, 2008)

Hey everybody,

   Just a quick question, when do the sales tend to start in New York? I arrive Dec 21st but should I just wait til New Years to go shopping or would the sales have already started?


    I wanna get some reduced makeup/perfume sets, jeans, knitwear and undie sets.


    When's the best time to hit the shops over the festive period?


Thanks in advance.


----------



## Tinkee-Belle (Nov 4, 2008)

Black friday is def. the time to go but it looks like you wont be in NYC then.... I was in NYC for last xmas and honestly I dont really think there were that many sales around Xmas.  I would wait until after Xmas or New Years for sure!


----------



## TamiChoi (Nov 4, 2008)

after xmas and new years, there are always GREAT sales! 
	

	
	
		
		

		
			





 wish I could go to NY to shop!


----------



## Dizzy (Nov 4, 2008)

"Holiday sales" usually start on Black Friday, that's the Friday after Thanksgiving here.  The best sales are usually right after Christmas, usually the two weeks after the stores will have huge clearance sales.


----------



## hawaii02 (Nov 4, 2008)

I like to go the day after Christmas


----------



## yodagirl (Nov 4, 2008)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *hawaii02* 

 
_I like to go the day after Christmas 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	


_

 
Me too...I can't spend that Christmas money fast enough lol


----------



## Blushbaby (Nov 4, 2008)

Thanks ladies!! I can't wait to spend that cash on bargains a plenty!!

Boxing Day shopping it is then!! I've warned my boyf he'll wake up to find me M.I.A!!!!!!!!!! Do shops open earlier, say around 8am or so on Boxing Day?


----------

